# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  کد و دیکد با الگوریتم SHA1

## skmkh6056

با سلام. من دنبال برنامه ای با سورس باز هستم که یک رشته ازم بگیره و یه پسورد سپس آن را با الگوریتم sha1 ، Encrypt کنه و سپس اگه بخوام decryptاش کنم همون پسورد را ازم بگیره و رشته اولیه را برام برگردونه. ممنون

----------


## vcldeveloper

SHA-1 همچین کاری براتون نمیکنه چون الگوریتم های Hashing برگشت ناپذیرند. بهتره اول یک مطالعه ایی درباره این الگوریتم ها داشته باشید.

در هر حال، TurboPower LockBox علاوه بر الگوریتم های Hashing مثل MD5 و SHA-1 الگوریتم های رمزنگاری مختلفی رو هم پیاده سازی میکنه. کار کردن باهاش راحته، راهنما و دموهای خوبی داره، با دلفی و C++‎ Builder سازگار هست، Open-source هم هست.

----------

